# Look 586 Mondrian



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

A few changes and additions;
Changed: Bar tape, Two Tone Fizik Padded
Added: HED Jet 6 Stallion build wheels

It is finally complete with the following build list. Thanks again to TooManyBikes for leading me to this frame. This build has truly been a labor of love!
2008 Look 586 Mondrian Frame 54cm
Camagnolo SR 11 Grouppo
Shimano Stealth Pro integrated Carbon Bar and Stem 42cm 8 degree drop
Speedplay Zero pedals
HED Jet 6 Stallion Build
Continental Attack/Force Tires
Selle Italia Flite Gel Saddle Yellow
Profile Design Carbon Bottle Cages.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy crap man.

Nice.

Uumm, how long do those white tires, you know, stay white???

Hey one more thing - where did you get the name stickers made??


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

I have some friends that are riding them and they are not that bad. a little soap and a scotch brite pad do wonders to keep them white. Stickers are from Victory Graphics, just Google them. I think they were 12 bucks for 10 of them. They also sell clear crank protectors that I think a worth their weight in gold.


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice build and thanks for the heads up on Victory Graphics, I like the crank protector idea.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Fantastic! It would be nice if you could take a full side shot however.
Why didn't you go with the LOOK cages?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> Fantastic! It would be nice if you could take a full side shot however.
> Why didn't you go with the LOOK cages?


Like This? Look cages are on my other Look. wanted it to be a little different this time.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Like that! Thanks

Again, very cool!!


----------



## Johnnysmooth (Jun 10, 2004)

Absolutely beautiful build. Congrats, almost, just almost looks too good to ride.

Now you need to take it over to say the Hirshhorn Museum in DC and take a pix of it next to a real Mondarian


----------

